# BMX umrüsten auf HS33?



## Herr Smarties (4. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir ein BMX für den Schulweg zulegen und dann natürlich auch Tricks mit dem Teil üben! Wollte mir eins mit V-Brakes kaufen und dann auf HS 33 umrüsten.

1. Geht das ?
2. Lohnt das, oder reicht die Power der V-Brakes?

Entschuldigt für die Fragen aber ich kenne mich mit BMX nicht aus!


----------



## SpiDeY (4. Mai 2003)

Hiho , also v brakes uns hs 33 sind höchstens an bmx race bikes zu finden ,hab aber auch schon freestyle bmx gesehn mit ner hs 33 , aber die regel ist das sicher nicht 

im normal fall werden bmx räder mit u brakes gefahren .


Schreib doch mal was für ein einsatzgebiet dein rad haben soll ....

Greetz SpiDeY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (4. Mai 2003)

V-Brakes gibt's so gut we nur an Kinder-BMX ... oder an BMX unter 200. 
HS33 is' aber soweit ich weiß ohne probleme möglich. Frag am besten den Thrill-seeker, der hat ja au' eine drann.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (4. Mai 2003)

Der Einsatz von V-Brakes am BMX ist voelliger Schwachsinn, da durch das starke Biegen des Zuges an der Vorderradbremse die V-Brake nur unzureichend angesteuert wird. Rotorkompatibel sind sie auch nicht gerade, also wirklich nur an Race Bikes und dann nur hintenrum mit langem Kabel sinnvoll.

HS 33 zieht natuerlich baerig, Frage ist ob man dafuer auf nen Rotor verzichten will.

Ich fahre an meinem Street-Bike Odyssey Evolver, und mit den entsprechenden Tricks beim Setup zieht sie mehr als jeder braucht, sie reicht fuer Fufanus und Taps aller Art etc...auf Flat hab ich 2 Hombres dran und das langt auch, zusammen mit guten Gummis und Hebeln, packen die mit einem Finger voellig ausreichend. 
Vor allem ist eine gut funktionierende Bremse keine Garantie fuer saubere Tricks, im Gegenteil. Je weniger man die Bremse einsetzen muss,desto flüssiger wird der Stil und desto mehr Radkontrolle erhaelt man.

Ich bin jetz 3 Monate brakeless gefahren und es macht nicht nur Heidenspass,sondern gibt einem auch ein Supergefuehl fuers Bike.
Baue sie mir jetzt wieder an da ich wieder 540 Tailtaps ueben will und diverse Variationen in Backwheel-Tricks vermisse, die dann ohne Bremse doch n bißchen zu schwierig für mich sind.

Ich bin der festen Ueberzeugung, Hände weg von V-Brake...Magura, okay wers braucht, bremsen tuts in jedem Fall geil, aber die V-Brake hat gegenueber der U-Brake keinen offensichtlichen Vorteil, weder Optisch noch technisch-
Am MTB is das ne andere Geschichte, aber am BMX ist sie nach wie vor Fehl am Platz und setzt sich zurecht nicht durch !


----------



## NRH (4. Mai 2003)

Abgesehen davon belibt man an V-Brakes leichter hängen.

Ob man auf den Rotor verzeichtet is' jeden selbst überlassen. Allerdings hat die HS33 den vorteil, dass sie weniger Pflege bedürtig ist. Einen richtigen nachteil seh' ich nicht. Ob mehr oder weniger Bremskraft ist sicher wieder gesch´mackssache.


----------



## kater (4. Mai 2003)

Für Fufanus, Tailtaps und Abubaccas brauchst du nicht mal ne Bremse, geschweige denn eine Evolver. Ist alles Können und Kopfsache.

V-Brakes werden nur im Racesektor benutzt, HS33 finde ich absoluter Schwachsinn.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (4. Mai 2003)

Genau so isses halt...

Manche haben keinen Spass mehr am Radfahren weil ihre Bremse nicht greift, anstatt sich drum zu kuemmern ihre Tricks aus Körperkraft zu stehen und nicht zurechtzubremsen.

Als meine Bremse nich mehr zog hab ich sie halt abgemacht, umgekehrte Psychologie gewissermassen, und so werd ichs auch wieder halten wenn die Bremse jetz ma wieder nich so will wie ich.


----------



## NRH (4. Mai 2003)

Was wird hier jetzt über der Sinn oder unsinn gelabert? Wenn's jemanden mit ner gut greifenden Bremse mehr spass macht, als mit ner schlecht greifenden, dann soll der sich ne gut greifende kaufen und gut is'! Die diskusion is genau so schwachsinnig wie des ewige gestreite über Vr Bremsen. Soll sich doch jeder sein rad so zurecht machen wie ER es will, und fertig!


----------



## NRH (4. Mai 2003)

oh, ich seh grad:
Der Sinn der Sache war ja gefragt  Macht nur weiter


----------



## kater (4. Mai 2003)

Dann soll er hier aber nicht nach Meinungen anderer fragen. Klappe zu


----------



## NRH (4. Mai 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thrill-Seeker (4. Mai 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t53670.html

hmm woher hast du blos diese absurde idee?


----------



## Knibbel (5. Mai 2003)

Die leistung einer u brake reicht doch völlig aus außerdem brechen die hs33 hebel vol schnell ab und die kann man denke ich mal nicht so gut biegen also wegen schmalen lenker also lass den scheiss und nehme ne u brake


----------



## fr33r!d0r (10. Mai 2003)

das mit der hs-33 is kein problem, habs jetzt auch gemacht...
Hab einfach die Griffe etwas gekürzt, und schon brauchste auch bei nem gekürzten lenker nicht den bremshebel biegen...
Außerdem kann man auch andere hebel nehmen, z.bsp. die die an monty trialbikes dran sind, die bestehen aus biegbarem alu und sind zudem fast unzerstörbar (gibts manchmal bei ebay).
Bremsen tut's wie schwein, für meinen geschmack schon ne spur zu derbe, aber was solls  

Ps: 
bei www.nubuk-sports.de gibts die hs33 von 2001/2002 ab 39 euro und das ist immernoch besser als ne evolver für 45 solang man keinen rotor braucht


----------



## fr33r!d0r (10. Mai 2003)

achja eins hab ich noch vergessen: wenn ihr das teil bestellt, dann legt euch gleich ne feile bereit da der durchmesser der u-brake sockel minimal größer ist...
Ist aber ne Sache von 5mins und der Aufwand lohnt sich auf jeden fall


----------

